# Suzuki Maitenance - SWFL



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

Not really close to you, but I've had good experiences with Abel's Marine http://abelsmarine.com/ . They did my last 100 hour service and also installed my Power Pole. I had an issue with my Racor housing leaking after the service and they replaced it free of charge (pretty sure it was just age, but the owner said they should have noticed it). They seem to be pretty busy most of the time and depending on season it can take some time to get in, but I haven't found any better in my area. Their address is Port Charlotte, but they're actually between PC and Englewood - Just off Gasparilla Road on the way to Boca Grande.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Avoid the boat place in naples. Sawyers marine in naples has been selling and servicing suzuki's for a very long time and their honest.


----------



## Luminesque (Sep 26, 2016)

@DWJensen Thanks for the response! A little bit of a travel, but if I don't find anything closer I will definitely keep them in mind.

@RunningOnEmpty Thank you. I'd like to be a little closer to Cape Coral, but I will have to check out Sawyers Marine. I heard something else negative about the boat place from someone this weekend.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Honestly man, I have the same motor and it's really simple to maintain yourself. If you're having issues by all means take it to the shop, but for basic 20 and 100 hour service open your manual and knock it out yourself.

https://www.amazon.com/Suzuki-Marin...493037678&sr=8-2&keywords=suzuki+outboard+oil

https://www.amazon.com/Suzuki-Outbo...93037678&sr=8-16&keywords=suzuki+outboard+oil


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

Luminesque said:


> I've got a new Suzuki 60 that is ready for it's initial maintenance. Problem is - I don't know the best place to take it. I live in Cape Coral and have looked online; found a few options but the two I called either didn't answer or didn't return my phone call after saying they would "call back shortly". Does anyone have any recommendations for a place/person that will service Suzuki outboards in the Southwest Florida area? I'll also take recommendations on where NOT to take it if you have those.
> 
> 
> - Steven


I think it is Bob and Annies. Two locations, Pineland marina and St. James city. They are certified dealers and I have had very good service. Not cheap but none are.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

camp said:


> I think it is Bob and Annies. Two locations, Pineland marina and St. James city. They are certified dealers and I have had very good service. Not cheap but none are.


Yes - I think Bob and Annies would be closest to you....


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

If you do it yourself save the receipts and use Suzuki OEM products for warranty. It also looks good when you have a maintenance record when it comes time to sell.


----------



## Luminesque (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks for all the responses. I'm going to give Bob and Annies a call, but i'm leaning towards doing it my self. Looks like a pretty simple task and I may learn a thing or two. Thanks again!


----------

